# low IgA levels and IBS



## 14473 (Mar 20, 2006)

I recently went to see my second gastroenterologist to get a second opinion in regard to my IBS. He did a series of blood test and then colonscopy and gastroscopy.Nothing much observed with the scopes - but still feel like .... (the usual for IBS)bbThe bioposy did show that I have low lactase (21 units) below 20 is abnormal. So I am pretty low and apparently it only gets lower as you get older. I went off dairy but nothing changed so I don't think this causes my problems.The blood tests showed that I have low IgA levels. The doc suggested that this is fairly common BUT I am wondering if others on this board have similar issues with IgA. Could low IgA cause auto immune response in the bowel??? I also have some mild inflammation in my bladder so there is something happening? Maybe I should see an immunologist?Anyway just rambling on ... any advice would be appreciatedMark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colonoscopy or blood tests would have picked up on an inflammatory bowel disease. Are you having any red flag symptoms? (like blood mixed in with the stool or unexplainable weight loss)I don't know if your numbers are clinically significant or not, it may be worth checking in with a specialist. Sometimes a number can be a bit low, but not low enough where it would cause problems. K.


----------



## 14473 (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks kathleenNo red flag symptoms thankfully The specialist did suggest that the amount of lactase enzyme required may differ between people. He said that he has some patients with 26 units and have big problems with lactose and others just below 20 who can tolerate a little lactose. So I just need to be aware of this - no milkshakes for me.As for the IgA levels - I do want to follow this up with the doctors as IgA is important in protecting mucosal surfaces of the body including the digestive tract.Thanks again


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYISelective IgA Deficiencyhttp://www.vaccinationnews.com/DailyNews/M...ADeficiency.htm


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to revive this ancient thread but the Dr's. have also spotted low IGA in my test results too. They can't seem to figure out what is causing my symptoms but they feel something must be causing my IGA level to be deficient? I have had every test under the sun and no signs of IBD are present. I rarely get sick and have never had any immune problems in my life.Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

There is immune activation in IBS. But doctors still ignore it. IBS is little brother of IBD. The mucosa altered after infection. All these changes are smaller than in IBD. But inflammation is present and cause altered serotonin and gut function , allergy (through mastcell activation), inflammation pain (TRPV1 activation), visceral sensibilty. I had mail contact with one of the best IBS researcher in germany who is doing research with IBS mucosa samples, and he told me that up to 75% of people with IBS have altered mucosa, even people who had never gut infection and got IBS other ways.So dont believe these fairy tales about IBS = nothing physical wrong or IBS is psychosomatic. Even the label "functional disease" is questionable, compared to constipation where nothing is altered. Todays IBS diagnosis and treatment are a big hoax, they dont address this disease and have ZERO effect on the mucosa, the real cause of IBS. I have IBS since ten years and still there had nothing changed. Doctors still prescribe the same old #### like 10 years ago. Imodium, peppermintoil Fiber, antispasmodic etc. And this should a 2010 treatment for this disease????? But doctors and big pharma are happy with status quo because they get easy money from people with IBS and want to sell imodium till we die. If we dont get down to the real cause of IBS (mucosa) there will never be a cure for this.Good news, study in europe with Mesalazine (colitis drug) showed some positive results. Thats the way to go.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sorry I don't know much about IGA levels.Sarmiento80 - I'm not sure I follow your logic. I for one have been diagnosed with IBS and IBD, yet the Mesalazine that I have been on for the last 9 years has failed to cure my IBS. Fortunately, it has kept my IBD in remission.There is much clinical research evidence that does indicate that IBS-PI (post-infectious IBS) does have inflammation associated with it; however, all of the other types of IBS do not seem to indicate that inflammation is present. Continued research will certainly help to sort out whether IBS is a mild form of IBD. I don't believe it is as clear cut as you have described. There are many more people who suffer from IBS rather than IBD. I would think a pharma would be more interested in marketing a medication that would cure IBS as it would certainly become a blockbuster medication.Jeff


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

> There is much clinical research evidence that does indicate that IBS-PI (post-infectious IBS) does have inflammation associated with it


Even people without infection history have altered mucosa. Infection, acute stress (war) , probably doesnt matter, you can get IBS diffrent ways but always activation of immunesystem.


> I would think a pharma would be more interested in marketing a medication that would cure IBS as it would certainly become a blockbuster medication.


As long there is no fundamental change in IBS dianosis, treatment and over all a new sense and definition about what goes wrong in IBS, it will be difficult to develop treatment for it. As long doctors can use IBS as a bucket where every digestive problem that doesnt fit into others can be placed we gonna stay on the same place in ten years. For me it`s a hoax that 20% of the population in western world have IBS. It`s simply not true.Sience and doctors etc should re-think the whole status quo of iBS and most important ..we should get rid of syndrome and define IBS as a disease, which it`s really is because disease-mechanism are present.That would help to get more seriousness and better enviroment to develop treatment that really make a change.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I'm not sure everyone appreciates the number of clinical researchers that are involved in getting to the bottom as to what IBS is. In the last five years they have come a very far way. It takes many years for research and concepts to be widely accepted and to be put into practice. At this point, much of what researchers know doesn't necessarily make it into front-line doctor's offices. In which case, doctors make do with the best that they can with the tools and knowledge that is widely available and accepted.If you are looking for fundamental changes in IBS diagnosis and treatment then I suggest you consult with a doctor who is doing research in IBS. Their approach could be considerably different than a doctor that isn't as up to date.Jeff


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Having a low IgA, or immunoglobulin A, level is not always indicative of something wrong. Some people simply have low IgA levels and there is no known reason why. Also, you have to consider that "normal" IgA levels varies with age, and different labs are going to test for "normal" at different levels. What's considered a "normal" IgA range goes anywhere from 80-350 mg/dl.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and information guys, nothing wrong with a little healthy debate.What if anything can be done to test this mucosal theory? I have been taking L-Glutamin everyday for over a year now with little benefit. Is there anything else one could take to try and boost their IGA levels or to help their mucosal glands? I was also taking Claritin for a while to see if that would dry me out but that didn't help either.


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

> What if anything can be done to test this mucosal theory?


No test yet. Generic Mucosal samples test are not senstive enough to show inflammation in IBS. It takes special labs because it`s low level inflammation. Afaik, In Germany researcher are working on a mucosal test which should work for IBS. Try to treat IBS like this.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...111532&st=0


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Sarmiento80 said:


> No test yet. Generic Mucosal samples test are not senstive enough to show inflammation in IBS. It takes special labs because it`s low level inflammation. Afaik, In Germany researcher are working on a mucosal test which should work for IBS. Try to treat IBS like this.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...111532&st=0


Hmm. Not really sure I want to be on all those heavy drugs at once. I already tried taking Pentesa which did nothing for me. I have a friend with Crohn's and he takes Asacol, I'm sure he would let me try some to see if it would work but since the Pentesa didn't do anything? I'm really not a fan of taking anti-depressants either. I tried taking amitryptoline with really bad results (side effects). I really don't need to add to my problems by taking all that stuff. I've tried taking lots of anti-inflammatories like Omega 3, Vitamin D3 and even tried Mark's flavanoid supplement Provex CV all with negative results.


----------



## wishthiswouldend (Apr 18, 2010)

Has everyone been tested for their Immunoglobin levels? I am also highly deficient in IgA, I think considering it is commonly connected to autoimmune, mucousal, and gastrointestinal troubles...might be worth seeing if many of us have the common denominator? I am going to an immunologist to learn more...keep you posted!


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

> Has everyone been tested for their Immunoglobin levels? I am also highly deficient in IgA,


Me too, have also low IgA.


----------



## CheeMiss (Oct 5, 2010)

I am so glad that this board is finally discussing gut inflammation rather than just copy & paste of the Rome theories. Every time OveritNow or myself posted something that helped us, Eric would just copy & paste, arguing that it was a brain/gut problem. I left this board with frustration & just recently signed back on, but I could not remember the name I previously used. I believed in OveritNow's flavonoids. Myself, my local Organic Dairy ppl, finally did come out with the only Organic Buttermilk which helped me immensely relieve the nasty tummy pains. I used it ritually, but unfortunately I gained a lot of weight from it & it was not a cure, but it did dramatically tone down the attacks within days. So I did not have to rely on meds.I am presently using Ketotifen, which has helped a lot. But now, reading the info in this post, I think that, once I run out of Ketotifen I will try the Mesalazine (colitis drug) & see how that goes.I want to thank all of you for persevering against all odds of the copy & paste Rome theories, and to keep posting your findings & results. I definitely agree with the inflammation of the intestines.......period.


----------



## stephyt23 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi, i'm new to the forum, came across this thread when googling.I had IBS symptoms several years ago and was told by a doctor that's what I had. When I couldn't find any food that triggered it I paid to have an allergy test done which showed I had an allergy to cows milk (though didn't specify whether this was protein or lactose). I cut out all dairy and was fine, but in the last 3 months my old symptoms flared up again. I had a blood test just over a week ago and the doctor called today to say I had low levels of IGA and so am being referred to a gastroenterologist. The doctor doesn't know what they will do, all she said when I asked was "they may not do much, or they may want to run more tests." Doesn't sound that helpful. Hopefully they will run more tests as I'd like to know what's causing my problems.Really surprised my tests for anaemia came back clear as i've been having a slight shortness of breath, occasional dizziness and tiredness which are all symptoms as well as those that are associated with IBS.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

What do low IGM levels indicate?


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Going back to my GI specialist this month who I haven't seen in a year. No health insurance really sucks for this condition!I want to ask him about this whole IGA deficiency thing and see if he even has a clue? I'd put money on it that he doesn't and will just brush it off as having nothing to due with my IBS symptoms. I have tried taking both Asacol and Pentesa which are for IBD with no results so he may be right that it's not related but at this point I don't have much else to go on. Anyone else get any new info on this issue? Has anyone tried Vivaglobin? Supposedly it's some type of immunoglobulin therapy. If he denies my concerns I will ask to see a Immunologist.I might ask him about that new IBS blood test that I've heard about before, does anyone know anything about this? (I took the Crohns/IBD test twice which both times came back negative). Since I already have stacks of medical bills I don't see why I shouldn't add a few more while I'm at it, haha.


----------



## IBS-CRUINSMYLIFE (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I was curious if anyone else had low iga levels like myself. So far, after many doctor appointments, they have found that I am lactose intolerant, and have low iga levels, and that is all. I have IBS-C. I have been gluten free and lactose free for four months now, I am hoping if I get my iga levels retested they will go up and then at least I would have one thing figured out. I am heading to my doctor at the mayo clinic tomorrow, so I plan on asking her more about low iga levels.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

This is a very interesting discussion and raises questions about whether IBS could be caused by non-allergic inflammation, especially for IBS-D. Generally IBS is regarded as being non IgE mediated and non-allergic. Studies indicate that a high percentage of IBD (Inflammatory Bowel Disease) patients had IBS initially so there does seem to be a real link between IBS and inflammatory bowel disease. Other studies indicate the presence of mast cells in IBS with no signs of allergy. Family doctors seem to believe that because allergy tests are usually negative for IBS that the underlying reason for symptoms like diarrhea is food intolerance. Even with clear, emerging evidence of biomarkers in IBS doctors still cling to the "IBS as a functional syndrome" theory. The brighter doctors seem to be doing the tests so maybe these are what we should be concentrating on. Celiac Disease is the one bowel disease that is non-allergic. Celiac Disease is also a Leaky Gut or intestinal permeability disease, where food passes through the intestinal barrier. There are fairly easy tests that determine Leaky Gut but for some reason these aren't part of mainstream medicine and I don't know why this is when Leaky Gut is a medically recognised condition. It could be that Leaky Gut is considered valid in terms of Celiac Disease but not with IBS. It could be dangerous to downplay IBS as a syndrome. IBS could progress to a disease similar to Celiac in that there are allergy-type reactions to problem foods. This would be a separate process to the usual definition of food intolerance as being due to enzymatic or flora deficiencies. IBS-D seems to exhibit allergy-type responses to fibre in particular. Early intervention would help enormously especially if greater emphasis was placed on excluding the food types that initially lead to IBS-D. It is known that the colon is sensitive for a number of years after a gastrointestinal illness. This is a crucial period of time to heal the colon. Medications, because they work to a certain extent, could hinder long-term improvement because the colon believes that the offending food needs to be expelled while the anti-diarrheal acts against this. We have no way of knowing what feedback processes this leads to. It makes no real difference whether the colon is "right or wrong". Because anti-diarrheal drugs work to a certain degree chances are the offending foods aren't identified and the diet pretty much continues as is. Rather than advising medication to newcomers as a first port of call it might be better to ask what their diet is in detail, which offers an opportunity to identify likely inflammatory foods. A low residue, low FODMAP diet of meat or fish and predominately low FODMAP vegetables - perhaps excluding all grains and fruit at least for a few days, might be the best form of early intervention.


----------



## Kentaro (Dec 20, 2017)

Do anyone got support or treatment for the IgA deficiency?


----------

